# What model is next larger than the 184 LoBoy?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

What model is next larger than the 184 LoBoy? I know someone that is looking for a vintage IH and needs something a bit larger than the 184 LoBoy. I know very little about IH and don't know really what to keep my eyes open for. Any info would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

About the only thing that comes to my mind is a IH 140, but that is pretty much a higher standing agriculture adapted version. Great machines! Tobacco farmers love them!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:ditto: Yup, the 140 would be the next in line. It is an updated version of the super A. There are many implements availlable for these tractors. What was your friend looking to do with it?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

He has a 5 plus acre orchard with the possibility to double it in size and he likes old IH tractors. He is currently using a 30+ year old Kubota that has seen better days.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

OK, so what type of chores would he be using the tractor for? Sorry, I'm not familiar with orchard work, just cattle. 

I'm guessing he would want to mount a mower, and haul a trailer:question:


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

BJ:

I personally would go with a Cub, but then I am partial. BTW, there is something called the Vineyard Cub which is good for orchard work as well.

The Cub Lo-boy would be a good one for mowing and hauling chores but is not useful for plowing or cultivating work, that would be left to the standard Cub. If you look on the Manual Server in the Cub and Implement Gallery/Rudi's Cubs, you will be able to see much of what the Cub can do. The next pics hopefully will be of Granny pulling a skidoo trail groomer (used as a landscape drag).

Another nice thing about Cub's is that they are relatively inexpensive, very easy to work on, ton's of information available (Cub Manual Server ! ) implements are quite easy to acquire and are readily available in most cases and are very simple to operate.

Remember, they were designed for farms of 40 acres or less and are ideal for truck gardens, tobacco and orchard work.!

Check the server for info in the FAQ's and the Cub Info links.


----------

